# Fiberglass Deck Repaint advice needed



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

A guy called me about redoing his deck that is fiberglass. He said it needs to be cleaned and recoated apparently with a product for boats which was previously used on it before. 

I have never done a fiberglass Deck before so I'm looking for some tips and things to watch out for before I quote and regret this lol.

General tips on working with fiber glass would help too.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't know about decks but I have used penetrol on fiberglass shovel and rake handles. Says on the can that it can be used on boats.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

BrushPro said:


> A guy called me about redoing his deck that is fiberglass. He said it needs to be cleaned and recoated apparently with a product for boats which was previously used on it before.
> 
> I have never done a fiberglass Deck before so I'm looking for some tips and things to watch out for before I quote and regret this lol.
> 
> ...


Is it actually fiberglass or a composite? BM has a deck cleaner for synthetic materials. Its mainly sodium percarbonate (oxyclean) and a surfactant.


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> BrushPro said:
> 
> 
> > A guy called me about redoing his deck that is fiberglass. He said it needs to be cleaned and recoated apparently with a product for boats which was previously used on it before.
> ...


Unfortunately I don't know. I haven't looked at the deck but he said fiberglass


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

BrushPro said:


> Unfortunately I don't know. I haven't looked at the deck but he said fiberglass



I have only seen one fiberglass 'deck'. It was more of a fiberglass coating over OSB. Non pourous and vulnerable to chipping/fading. I think we used corotech V150 and V500. What you choose needs to be sanded first and bonding primer.


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> BrushPro said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I don't know. I haven't looked at the deck but he said fiberglass
> ...


So if day the deck is chipping/flaking should I power sand to remove all previous coating, or just the failing areas. And then do you mean apply a bonding primer, scuff sand that and then apply the actual coating.

Thanks bud


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

BrushPro said:


> So if day the deck is chipping/flaking should I power sand to remove all previous coating, or just the failing areas. And then do you mean apply a bonding primer, scuff sand that and then apply the actual coating.
> 
> Thanks bud



fiberglass needs to be scuffed. Treat like a non pourous enamel. scuff sand 80-100 grit then bonding primer. Anything loose/peeling scrape and sand. I think maybe you can get away with acrylics but the type of deck I'm talking about is more like a floor or a flat roof where pooling water occurs. So epoxy/urethane is better system. You could also optionally broadcast a nonslip aggregate if its very smooth.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

I used to do these frequently in NJ. They have them everywhere there. 
You need to sand with a heavy grit- at least 60 grit. Can go heavier. Some people use grinding wheels. 

There's coatings specific to those kinds of decks- you can call a fiberglass supplier and ask for recommendations. There are no perfect products for those, unfortunately. 

I'd also say never use an acrylic floor paint type product. The easiest to use product I've found (with solid results) is PPG industrial Aquapon WB. and there's a wicked smelling SW industrial product that I don't want to remember the name of--which performs just as well, and it's one part, not two part like aquapon. maybe someone can jog my memory of that stuff, you can smell it a block away. 

Always use aggregate if there isn't already some on there. 

Also, I always recommend white or the lightest color possible. Anything on them will fade. Doesn't matter how expensive the product is. 1-3 year recoat timing. Even good product and prep can fail quick if it's exposed to the wrong conditions. 
some reps have said that it's common for darker colors to fade within 6 months...so...yeah....

You can make a fortune in that market, I wish they had those decks where I'm at now.


----------

